# Tombstone Peeker



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

"My name is"...

After a few false starts, my version of the tombstone peeker is finished.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice take on the tombstone peeper. You killed my father, prepare to die!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job Operatingnurse! I have to say you are very talented at making videos. I just subscribed to your youtube. Really nice job on your prop. The stone and corpsing is awesome!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great peeper, simple and very effective. I like how he peeks out through the middle of the stone. Great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"You keep using that word 'peeker'. I do not think it means what you think it means"

I love that movie And I really like this take on the tombstone peeper.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Very unique take on the peeper/peeker! Great job, hmmmm....got a spare wiper motor laying around I'm sure.....


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

You don't by any chance happen to have six fingers on your right hand?

Great work on the peeker itself, super cool animation concept, and major bonus points for the tombstone


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love the double peeker action of the peek-through the stone and the peek-around it. Great idea and nice work!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Great work. 

I love the thought of a Princess Bride tombstone. Do you have one for Dread Pirate Roberts?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I LOVE IT!! The begining was fantastic!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome, I love it!


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool build, and nice corpsing too!


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

Nicely done


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

That's great! Even if it didn't move - the face peeking out of the middle of the stone is cool. I love the lighting on it. 

{{applause}}


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

I love that he pokes his head out from the side of the stone. I've seen a lot lately that poke their head out over the top.


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

I think he'll go in front of my groundbreaker coffin. Starting to put out decor now - only 37 days left...


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Love the way you shot that video, great peeper!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Inconceivable! Love it - pure genius!


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

eeeeeeeee!!! I love him!! I think it's because he's just so sly and small. Just enough to be like "did that just happen?" then you're waiting and the next time it happens, I would SCREAM like the girl that I am


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i can't believe i never saw this before now. He's awesome and yes i love that line!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I also can't believe I missed this! he is fantastic, love that side ways Peep! and through the tombstone, great work, also, great video, love it!!!!


----------

